# Java Moss at petco?



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought some java moss from petco and was sealed so I could not see it in the container and got home and it was brown, will this eventually grow out and get green again or should I take it back and throw a fit? opinions anyone???


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

fit!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You can take it back but JM comes back, I had some go dormant brown in my big tank, moved the rock to the little tank with more lighting and it came right back vibrant green.


you didnt get a syrofoam java moss balll did you?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

no it was in a little cup, but how long would it take to come back


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it actual java moss? My petco sells Spanish moss. Actually depends what person you ask. Most say spanish moss. One has told me it was just moss. lol


----------

